# Any One Wading During theWeek



## Hot Diggy (Jan 27, 2013)

Is there any one getting out on the water maybe wed/thu if so pm me if you need a tag a long. I would like to take a day or two off so i can get some fishing in. I need me some wading time:spineyes::spineyes:


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Not those days but going sunday.


----------

